# Sealing a rabbit hutch



## ZoeStevens (Jun 19, 2013)

What is safe to use to seal a wood rabbit hutch? Water based varathane? Furniture wax? Beeswax? They chew on it rarely but not never.


----------



## ZoeStevens (Jun 26, 2013)

Well, I mixed boiled linseed oil and beeswax pellets (about 1/4 to 1/3 beeswax) and used that. It looks really good, the wood looks richer and more finished. It seems water resistant which is awesome, time will tell how long well it works! I like that there are no chemicals anywhere. I don't think that copious amounts of boiled linseed is good for rabbits, but a nibble won't hurt them.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 27, 2013)

That's good that its working well.


----------

